# Stung by a wasp!!!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Somehow, a wasp got into our master bathroom and my husband went to go kill it, but Gucci ran right up to it to investigate it and was STUNG in the face, near her lip!! 

POOR BABY!! She was SOOOO upset for the next few hours, refused water, refused treats. I hopped online and googled it, and I didn't come up with much but to watch for allergic reaction and to put water and vinegar on the sting. She was shaking and whimpering and would only lay on my chest.

Has this happened to anyone else's dog? She seemed "mad" at my husband, maybe that's because he was in the room and she somehow blamed him? She usually sleeps right by his head all night but last night she slept on top of me all night.

Today, she's seeming a bit back to normal......a little more "clingy" than usual.

Poor baby 

Kara


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Awww poor Gucci. Sorry to hear that happened. I once had a dog that got stung on her face and her whole face swelled up. I'm glad that didn't happen to you. I hope she is 100% back to normal soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor baby - that must have been very frightening for her. Maybe she was upset with hubby cause maybe he was swinging at the bee when she got stung. She probably didnt see the bee & thinks that hubby caused it!  At least she didnt have an allergic reaction, so she should be fine in a day or so. 
Laurie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh Kara, so sorry to hear that Gucci was hurt  I agree with Laurie, she must have related the pain with your hubby swinging. But don''t you worry about her feelings, dogs just react for the moment and if you are pretty calm about it, Gucci will be on the fast road to recovery. The main thing is that there is no reaction to the sting, and if she isn't swelling then that is wonderful. Keep us posted. I am sending good vibes to you and Gucci


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Poor Little Gucci, I had a shepherd that was stung, and her face swelled up like a balloon with in minutes, but the time we got to the vet, her face was back to normal. I kept some "Benadryl" in the house after that. 

Dogs live in the present and not the past, she will be back to normal in no time. Sam sends Hugs and Kisses


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

My husband really didnt' swing, he just used a paper towel to capture it and flush it! He's not afraid of wasps at all (unlike me! I run screaming!!! lol) I hope she doesn't stay mad at him for this or blame him for it. Husband was very distraught and upset about it. He loves her as much as I do. 

She's doing alright this morning. My son said she was very upset when I left to run errands and left him puppysitting. She has ALOT of separation anxiety when I leave. Maybe I should start a new thread on that. I'm not away from her long at all, maybe 2 hours tops, I'm pretty much a homebody/bookworm.

But thanks again for the well wishes for her!

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Gucci got stung but it does happen ..
My dog Asta was stung as well . I gave him rescue remedy right away . I put it in his mouth he seemed to understand it would help . Then I put it in his water for the rest of the day ... You can buy it at health food stores and Whole Foods 
. I then called the Vet and they told me to give him a half of a children's Benadryl tablet . I also bought the Benadryl spray and spray it on his foot as he stepped on a wasp and it stung him . You have to remove the singer if you can see it ..
I now keep Children's Benadryl and the spray on hand at all times as we have a propensity for wasps on our property . They also have a cream ..
I do not know why but in Marin those suckers are everywhere . I have nests removed every year and then they are back ..
Hope this helps and give Gucci a cuddle for me ..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We looked for a stinger but didn't find one. I wonder if this will change her determination to put EVERYTHING in her mouth? *sigh*

Thanks, I will keep some benedryl on hand, but I hope this doesn't happen again!

I'm so sorry that Asta was stung too! 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You are FUNNY - I can promise you it will not keep her from putting things in her mouth! They just dont seem to learn from things like that. She will be fine with your hubby soon. As Debbie said, they live in the present not the past. She is just probably aching a little. 
Laurie


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree she will be over it in a hearbeat . Daddy will soon be back in her good graces ..
From what you told me she was stung on her lip .. This is a vascular area and the venom is absorbed into her system quickly . She probably is still having a bit of a reaction - it takes a day or two to get over it and she is still feeling punk and lousy ..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

And she's just so TINY! At 4 lbs I can't imagine how bad the venom infiltrates her system 

I feel like utter crap this morning too! I think I may be having "sympathy pain" like I do with my children. I woke up with a viscious headache and NOTHING is shaking it!! Reminds me of when my children used to get ear infections and my ear would hurt like crazy! lol

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara...both of you need to get well! That headache is more than likely from doing what my hubby & I lovingly refer to as "night duty" !! It's like we went from "night duty" with the kids to "night duty" with the pups! I always ended up with a morning after headache! Must be all the interrupted sleep and tension that went on! Mybe you and Gucci could sneak in a nap today! I feel your pain too!! Been there and done that and NEVER even bought the t-shirt! vicki


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor, poor Gucci!!! That must have hurt, poor thing. 

I don't think she's "angry" at your hubby. Dogs don't get angry really. They can be aggressive for different reasons, most times it's because they're afraid. She probably just wanted her mommy more so she could be comforted. Try not to 'baby' her too much. At least, it's what I've been told and I find that it is true with my pups.... and my kids! They then think there really IS something they should be afraid of or it makes the hurt even worse - "If mommy sounds worried and coddles me, then she must have a good reason." Anyway, makes a bit of sense when I think about it.

My BIL's dog got stung in the mouth twice from bees/wasps and he never learns. He still keeps going after them! lol They keep Benadryl on hand too. 

Take care of your own aches, Kara! Maybe a mid-day nap will help you both.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks ladies! A nap does sound enticing!! Maybe I'll lay down when she goes down for her nap!

Raising puppies is alot like raising children! Perpetual toddlers! lol

hugs,
Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, poor you and Gucci. You know what? This is going to sound utterly off the wall, but convince yourself that all is well and then act like all is fine. Of course, both Gucci and yourself don't feel good but focus on the positive as best as you can, which is thekey - perfection is not what I am saying. You will find that Gucci will immediately feed off of your good vibes and hubby's too, and she will bounce back. I find when we worry to the max, they feel there is REALLY something to fear and to worry about. You can be compassionate, but also do your best to make yourself feel good, like read something funny or wonderful and focus on the good stuff and your spirits will rise  If you feel good she will begin to feel comforted that since Mommy is well, then she is or will be soon  Hugs to you both


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Poor little Gucci! She's so little, and then to have that happen!  But I think whitBmom gave you some great advice. I notice my dog has always fed off of my emotions. They're so intuitive to our feelings. Gucci will probably be back in the swing of things soon, so its best to probably get some rest (both of you) and then act like nothing has happened. Maybe your husband can be the one to feed her and give her extra attention and treats the next few days. She won't think a thing about this after a day or two. Take care, both of you!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Poor Gucci! I was actually stung on the lip last summer! and it stung (and hurt) for like 3 hours after.. I can only imagine how uncomfortable it would be for a 4lb puppy...


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Just checking in to get he latest on Gucci .
I hope today is a better day for Mommy too . You got some very good advice they do pick up on our emotions . It is Ok to tell them I am having a bad day too and we will both try to move on .. 
Puppies are so sensitive - so be sure and give her a cuddle and in a friendly voice tell her you are so proud of her and that she is a brave girl . Not in a baby tone just like you would tell your younger sister .. SHe has to grow up strong - there are many more mountains to climb as we say .. Big dogs too !!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ouch! I know a sting on the lip has to hurt! IT is such a sensitive area to begin with!

Update:

Today, she is pretty much back to her happy, playful self 

We had a rough night last night, my son had oral surgery yesterday early evening so I slept downstairs with him and were up every few hours changing my son's dressing and tending to him. She "sensed" he was in pain and gave him lots of extra love and attention! What a WONDERFUL dog!!!  

Thanks so much for all of your support! What a GREAT FORUM, and GREAT group of people! The Havanese owners are just as fabulous as the breed!

Love,
Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Kara, 
I love your pics of Gucci. Glad she is feeling better. She looks so mych like my Goldie when she was a puppy. I will have to find some pics of her. 

Its amazing how they know when you are sick and can cuddle up and try to nurse you back. Everytime I sneeze, Goldie goes nuts and smothers me in kisses. I dont know if she thinks something is wrong, but she does it every time.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have the same thing when I sneeze . Cosmo looks so concerned and runs up tries to help me make it stop . Ahnold is not far behind .
Sorry to hear about your son Oral surgery is hard on everyone .. 
Ice packs and blended drinks - 
Hope tomorrow is a better day for everyone ..


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh what good news!!!  I am so happy to hear your little Gucci is doing fine  I wish you son a speedy recovery as well.


----------

